# The Villages, FL December 2009



## Subway Fugitive (Jul 16, 2011)

Here are some photos I shot at a train show at the Villages in Florida in 2009. The Villages is an "active" retirement community in central Florida that my parents call home.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mikeratel/sets/72157623397522031/


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice rusted tie rod details on that wooden truss bridge. Neat.

TJ


----------

